# Yet another situation...



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

What's with all these neglectful cat owners lately? So there's this cat who lives two door down from me. Hes indoors most of the time but the guy lets him out for an hour or two a day. He stays in the neighbourhood and everyone knows him. He shouldn't be outdoors to begin with. He is super friendly... Runs up to everyone flips over for a belly rub and starts to head butt you like crazy all the while purring like a motor boat and rubbing up against you. He approaches everything and won't defend himself, just runs away. Here's the problem.

Yesterday I was walking my dog and I heard a car honking like crazy on the main road that leads to the busy service road. It was the cat(don't know his name we have been calling him buddy). He was sitting in the middle of the road in front of the car and would not move. The car went around him. He still wouldn't move so I approached him with my dog(he's kind of scared of dogs) and shooed him to the grass. A few hours later I see him outside again wandering around. Then in the evening when we are putting out recycling we see him again. He started digging through recycling licking the old cans of cat food. Hmmm he had been outside all day and was starving. I bring him out a few treats and he scarfs them down. So I bring him a handful and he mows them. I noticed that he seemed really skinny compared to a few weeks ago. 

Later that night I hear commotion outside, a different neighbour was out and her poodle was chasing something. It was the cat again, he was still out. The neighbour was petting him. So this morning bf goes to work and a few minutes after he left he comes back in and says come outside. The cat is on our porch again meowing. He was still outside!!! So I bring him some dry food and he inhales it, his coat is dry and full of dandruff so I bring him grain free wet with salmon oil on it, I leave it out for him. He ate half of it and when I went back out he was gone.

I am worried. I left more dry on the porch in case he's still out. There was a car in the owners driveway but I haven't seen anyone all weekend. There's no way for him to get In and out because it is a townhouse complex and pet doors arnt allowed. 

I don't know if I should knock on his door or not? The cat will probably keep coming to my house for food now. I have no clue if the guy has been feeding him but it doesn't seem like it. I already have three cats and can't afford to feed him daily but I also don't want him to starve. :s


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to mention this cat has no collar, id, tags or any contact info. I also highly doubt he is microchipped.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I would talk to the guy. Maybe if he realizes that his cat is HANGING OUT IN THE ROAD he'll catch a clue!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

That's a tricky situation. They could be out of town or something or they may have decided to make him an outside cat . I guess you could just go over there and say, hey, did you know your cat is out, he almost got hit by a car...and see what they say and then go from there.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

If I see the guy sitting outside this evening I'll say something, I don't really want to make enemies yet since we have only been here a few months. I'm going to stop feeding him though. He doesn't look like he is outdoors only though, he's in good shape considering. Maybe the people were away but still you should leave him inside when you are gone. Ugh. Poor thing he is such a sweetheart too. I'd be heart broken if something happened to him.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Check your local laws--some municipalities have laws that require all cats allowed to free-range be collared and wear licenses. You can turn him in anonymously.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't have any advice, but I feed Guy (my name for him) who seems to have been abandoned, doesn't turn up every day, and is not thin.

I think some people leave their cats out while they are away in the belief that cats can feed themselves. When I had Zenobi, a ginger cat used to come around. I think he lived on the corner of the next block over. One time he came marching into the kitchen and went over to Zenobi's food and started eating. He's gone now and I think he must have fallen to one of the coyotes or raccoons we have in the neighbourhood.

Zenobi was allowed out for short periods to eat grass. I try to keep Missy inside; different cats, different personalities.

The ginger is not the only cat who has come around


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

hoofmaiden said:


> Check your local laws--some municipalities have laws that require all cats allowed to free-range be collared and wear licenses. You can turn him in anonymously.


I'll have to look into it, but the amount of strays in the city indicate they don't care and or do anything about it. Unfortunately the local shelter is extremely high kill and they are very understaffed so I am scared to report him. 

Ya it depends on the cat but I have a feeling this situation will end badly. The cat seems fairly young(around 1-2 yrs?) and I think they must have just got him before we moved in because we were asked by a few people in the neighbourhood if he was our cat because people know we have cats. They may have even rescued him off the street if he was already a stray... Although he seems much too friendly to be a stray. I'll have to pry some neighbours to see if anyone has any info on him. Everyone pets him and plays with him so someone has to know something


----------



## Calisphere (May 14, 2011)

I'm going to give you bad advice. If it were me, I would steal him and see how long it takes the neighbors to notice. If they never notice, then they don't need the cat. If the notice, then I would inform them that I'd taken him in on because he was almost hit by a car and hungry.

But, my real advice is that this is a difficult situation. I personally can't let my cats be indoor/outdoor or outdoor alone. I tried it once with Mew my Siamese. She had escaped three times on me and was meowing so much that she wasn't letting me sleep more than twenty minutes a night. So, I let her out around 4am and was anxious all morning. It causes me too much stress to let my cats roam. Now when Mew wants outside, we go for a walk on a leash.

If you approach the neighbor, try to be as polite as you can. Remember some people just simply don't care. Other just don't understand the dangers. Proceed with caution and try to be diplomatic. Good luck hun.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Are you positive he belongs to someone and the guy isn't just feeding him or something? I ask because you said some neighbors thought he was yours, maybe everyone is now just assuming it's this guys cat?


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

*update*

I'm positive it's this guys cat because when we moved the cat ran up to us purring and we played with him. Then the owner as sitting on the porch and whistled him to come back. He listens to everyone though so who knows.

So when I got home yesterday I concluded that he was inside(or somewhere else) all day because the dry food was all there still. We left it out to see and all evening it was there. As I was getting ready for bed I look out the window and some old man was walking his little dog off leash who was playing with someone. It was buddy. Buddy was scared and ran to my porch for safety like he does often. He found the food and ate it. The dog was on the lawn staring at him and the old man was standing there watching the cat for 15 minutes. It made me nervous. The can then left and the old man followed it, probably to see where it lived. Buddy left a few kibbles behind and this morning it was gone. I assume he was out again all night. I still don't know what's up with the owner. Haven't seen him but his car is still in the driveway.

I would do the stealing suggestion but there's a few problems with that. 1. I have no clue if he is healthy since he roams outside everywhere and 2. He will most likely sit in front of the door and window ... We have nosey neighbours in the back who will see


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

If you don't plan on adopting Buddy yourself, you really need to do something else about the situation :/

I don't know if Ontario has humane societies or a similar organization, but you can either report the cat to them, or nab him and take him to them. 

I know you're doing all you can, and you're going above and beyond the call of kitty-duty helping Buddy out, but it sounds like his situation isn't going to change. Because he isn't used to being outdoors 24/7, something bad IS going to happen to him, either a car accident or a dog attack, or even some mean kids.

If you DID plan on catnapping Buddy... honestly, I'm not sure how laws are in Ontario, but here in the U.S. cats are considered property/a possession, and unless the previous owners can PROVE the cat is theirs (papers, pictures, a receipt etc.) they would have a hard time actually convicting you of "stealing" the cat, since they clearly abandoned it and you have taken up care of it.

I'm not trying to make you feel guilty since you don't have to do anything at all for Buddy, and you're helping him because you're a good person, but he'd have at least a bit of a chance at a humane society or no-kill shelter rather than just as a feral :/


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I really would want to adopt him but one of my three cats despises him and wAnts to kill him anytime he sits infront of the screen door.

Well I don't think he is outdoors 24/7 it must be random. I didn't see him at all Last night(although I wasnt outside much) and I walked past the owners house a few times and the car was there but the blinds were open but all the lights were off so no one was home. I am hoping he was inside and not roaming around. I haven't been leaving food out anymore. 

Unfortunately the SPCA in my area is high kill and since he doesn't have any tags and is most likely not registered, he will be euthanized as it is over crowded as it is. 

He is definitely not a feral. He goes inside I just don't see it or how he can get in. When we first moved in he would sit on the porch with his owner and wander around and come back. We asked the owner if he had any other cats and he said no just the one. It's only been the last week that I have seen him out more and more. Maybe he is crying to go out all the time and he is going to be mostly an outdoor cat :s


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

jadis said:


> Are you positive he belongs to someone and the guy isn't just feeding him or something? I ask because you said some neighbors thought he was yours, maybe everyone is now just assuming it's this guys cat?


Just what I was thinking. Maybe just ask the guy if its his cat. Say the cat is hanging out and being fed by the neighborhood, and you are wondering if he is a stray or not? If it is his you can then kindly express your concerns for the cats saftey.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

binkyhoo said:


> Just what I was thinking. Maybe just ask the guy if its his cat. Say the cat is hanging out and being fed by the neighborhood, and you are wondering if he is a stray or not? If it is his you can then kindly express your concerns for the cats saftey.


He already mentioned that it was his cat two months ago when we moved in. The problem is that I never see this guy around anymore and I have been seeing the cat more and more. He's too friendly and clean to be a stray too.

I forgot to mention I did knock on the door but no one was home.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

*Update*

So buddy is actually named max. I finally saw him again today. Well bf did and called me out. He saw me and sprinted to me and started rubbing and purring. I gave him a bunch of grain free treats(ones my cats hate) and he ate with gusto. He was super clean though. I went inside and looked out shortly after and he was on my driveway. So I went out again and he ran up to me meowing, and he was trying to get into my house. Maybe shouldn't have gave him treats. The girl from his house was yelling his name to come home and he ran home.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

*my story*

The same thing happened to my mom and memany years ago. My mom always had cats show up at the back door for food--I guess the word was out in the cat community. There was one cat, who we saw all over the neighborhood who ended up on our front door and then decided he preferred the back door. He was a skinny male and was constantly hanging around our house. Our cat was spayed. I named him, 'Meow'..He was the sweetest kitty..always wanting love and food...and left many 'presents' (mice and birds) at our door. We felt bad that he was so skinny, out in the heavy rain, sleet, cold weather and snow....My mom was afraid to take him in cuz Pumpkin was unpredictable and was declawed..Pumpkin had always been an 'only' cat...It came to be close to the end of fall and cold weather was coming...my mom and then me, after I saw what she did, made an weatherproof enclosed house for him, out of cardboard, shower curtain, towels,and blankets. We kept it next to the outside door. I was getting closer to persuading my mom into adopting him. It seemed just when he appeared to be putting on a little weight, he then lost it.. and we were feeding him a lot..He would come to the door and cry...and he allowed us to pet and play with him....
One day, I was sitting out side and heard one of my neighbors call and the cat went to them...told my mom...she started watching and then went over to the neighbor and asked if Meow was their cat---at this point he even came when we called him Meow...It turned out that he WAS their cat!!!
MY mom told them how he was left out in all kinds of weather and was always all over our yard, and we were feeding him cuz he was so skinny..
The neighbor replied, 'Oh, that's how he was gaining weight! We couldn't understand cuz we cut down on his food!!!!!" nothing else, no thanks, etc...
Never saw the cat again....should have kept my mouth shut......adopted him and kept him inside...
some people.....


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

That's the thing. He always seems hungry. I gave him a huge handful of treats and he ate like he hasn't in days. Hes on the skinny side but doesn't seem malnourished. After the girl called him. I looked outside and he was still on my driveway. They must let him out at designated times because I didn't see him for about a week. He always runs up to me and flops over for pets when he sees us. It's a weird situation. Hes let out at night which is not smart because I don't think he would defend himself. Bf and I really like him but he's obviously the nieghbours cat and he now hisses when we open the door because my one territorial cat freaks on him everytime she sees him, now he hates all three cats after that. 

Oh well there's not much I can do I suppose. I'll keep giving him treats but ive stopped feeding him since that is his owners responsibility. I really wish they would put a tag on him.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

*An idea...*

You could print this out and anonymously leave it on his doorstep... It convinced one of my friends to keep her cat inside, seeing as her last one had been hit by a car.

5 Reasons to Keep Your Cat Indoors : CatTipper.com[]


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

minikin44 said:


> You could print this out and anonymously leave it on his doorstep... It convinced one of my friends to keep her cat inside, seeing as her last one had been hit by a car.
> 
> 5 Reasons to Keep Your Cat Indoors : CatTipper.com[]


Thanks! That's a really good idea. I'd have to do it late at night as I don't want to make enemies already. It would be a shame if it ended that way because he is such a sweet boy. I haven't seen him out much recently though so maybe they are keeping him in more


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Yea...*

People can be really touchy... but hopefully they'll see it as well-meant concern and not someone judging them. Either way, hopefully it helps the cat!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I managed to get a pic of him this morning. He was out since early morning and has been hanging around since. My one cat does not like him(I will be making another post about this) and the other two adore him. He has been going between my stoop and the one next door all morning just hanging out. I gave him more treats. He doesn't look starved but he always seems hungry. 










As for the note, I haven't gotten around to it yet but am debating still. He is always hanging around their house and always stays on neighbours stoops and such but he is too friendly and trusting which concerns me a lot. He is such a sweet boy. :luv


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> I gave him more treats. He doesn't look starved but he always seems hungry.


when have you ever seen a non-hungry cat when you have treats?


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww he's so handsome! I hope nothing happens to him. *Wishes for an ideal world in which all pet owners are responsible*


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

cinderflower said:


> when have you ever seen a non-hungry cat when you have treats?


This is very true! :grin:


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

*Update*

Heres another update. Well bf is off on holidays this week... it was storming all day. He saw max on the porch this morning and again when he walked the dog. Later in the afternoon it was storming pretty bd and he saw him on the porch crying. So he opened the garage door and hung out in the garage with him. Bf went to go inside and he followed him to the porch and started crying to come in. The poor thing was out in the storm all day.

So I get home and walk the dog. I see max on the porch of the hourse next to his. So I get home from the walk and I see the owner.... he has max by the scruff and throws him inside and slams the door then drives away somewhere.

I am pretty mad! I can tell he doesn't care and treats him bad. I think the cat is more his daughters (Whom I've never met before), but she is an adult so she should be more responsible. I really want to write an note and leave it in his mail box but bf says I should leave it be. I don't know now.

Here are pics he took of him in the garage and crying to get inside. 


























And here he is yesterday hanging out (he was there almost the entire day)


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I'll just chime in that cats don't always think like us, Blacky doesn't mind being outside in the rain if it isn't too cold out, she's got full access to the indoors whenever she wants and likes it inside, but she likes it outside more than in. She just hunkers down in the overhang of a house or something, she'll come inside if I call her, but it's not like she is desperate to come in. She's more likely to come in thinking she'll get fed than any other reason. Not saying that this cat feels the same way, as you're saying it wants inside - could be just wants more attention or treats - but just something to think about. I think the cat looks well fed at any rate and is a very friendly cat.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

The problem is there is no way for him to get in on his own. It's a townhouse so access pet door are not allowed. So if they leave him and leave for the day he is s.o.l pretty much. It may be that he wants food... we have been feeding him that is why he looks well fed... he gets food I assume but he was really scrawny a month ago so I have been feeding him here and there, now he looks good.

This all started was because he keeps almost getting hit. Bf saw him sitting in the road twice today and cars honking at him. That and the dogs in the area terrorize him and he won't defend himself. I don't think he was originally outside... seems like the guy doesn't want to deal with him because he is so cuddling/lovey and just throws him out. He was very rough with him.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

If I were you, I'd try to talk to the daughter. Maybe she's not aware of what her dad is doing with her cat. And if she is, then offer to take him. Tell her that Max has been coming to your house for food and that you've seen him almost get hit by cars and attacked by neighborhood dogs. Play up that Max really seems to love it at your place and that maybe it would be better for him to be with you, especially since her dad doesn't seem to give a rat's patootie about him.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

She's rarely home and I haven't even met her yet but I'll keep an eye out. I think she cares about him more than the dad. Well he can't come in my house because one of my cats goes psycho when he comes to visit. Bf has seen her a few times so I'll tell him to say something to her too if he sees her


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think I'd steal the cat but that could lead to trouble. I'd definitely ask her if you can take him and then see if a local rescue could foster him, keep him in a spare room til you can find him a home, or take him to a no-kill shelter... poor cat does not deserve to be hit or eaten just because he has an irresponsible owner.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I would probably say something to the guy like, "Oh, I really like your cat, he's so sweet, if you ever want to get rid of him let me know...." Chances are good he would give the cat to you. I would even bet your one cat would warm up to him with a proper introduction.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I doubt the daughter will want to give him up as they just got him two months ago. When we moved in the guy told bf that they just got him. He seems pretty young, maybe just over a year. The daughter is probably around 18 but she's never home that's why I haven't seen her ... And the dad well last night was the first time I seen him since we closed on the house. He's not very friendly or social. 

I'm gonna check kijiji and other online sites everyday to see if they want to get rid of him but I doubt it. I can't steal him as one of the neighbors would see him from the window at some point. Worse case I could foster till I found him a home . We already have three cats and a dog in a townhouse so adding another is not something I really want or can afford to do.

These people are hard to catch but I'll try to catch them when I can.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sometimes I just really want to shake people and ask if they're just ignorant or if they really don't care...  I'm sorry for you and the kitty that you have lousy neighbors.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

A lot of people suck. They don't clean the litter box, the cat pees elsewhere, they toss the cat out because they think the cat has a problem. Or maybe he's not neutered and he either marks and/or cries to get out. Just ask them if they want the cat or not. I don't think it would make enemies, and really who cares? I doubt you want to be their best friend anyway, right?


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

kty78 said:


> A lot of people suck. They don't clean the litter box, the cat pees elsewhere, they toss the cat out because they think the cat has a problem. Or maybe he's not neutered and he either marks and/or cries to get out. Just ask them if they want the cat or not. I don't think it would make enemies, and really who cares? I doubt you want to be their best friend anyway, right?


Honestly I am fed up and I really don't care if I make enemies... He's a jerk anyways. He is pretty much an outside cat now. Bf caught him in a field yesterday chasing birds. This morning he almost hit him. He ran infront of his car chasing a bee. He brought him home and knocked on the door but no one answered. He called SPCA and they said nothing they can do.

I wrote a huge angry letter basically saying if they don't do anything I will take matters in my own hands. I want to re home him but bf is against it... There's no proof its there cat though. No tags Ids and I doubt he's chipped.
If bf doesn't talk to him today then I will leave the note in his mail box tonight although I highly doubt anything would happen.

I also am scared about fostering him because I don't know if he had any shots and what he could have gotten outside. Plus he will probably cry to go outside and my one cat wants to kill him.

This whole situation really sucks, and I am so mad over it. It's not the fact that he goes out its the fact that he's so young and is always getting in danger... Plus I have to always feed him cause he goes through my trash looking for food.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

hoofmaiden said:


> Start now contacting rescue groups. Do NOT tell them that he's the neighbor's cat--tell them you have a stray, you can't keep him, can they help, etc. Offer (of course!) to make a sizeable donation, take care of his neuter/vax, etc.
> 
> Then when they find him a foster home, just pop him in a carrier and take him there. If the owners ask, say you haven't seen him either and you've been worried. Tear up.


The problem about rescue areas in the area are that they don't often accept cats from people. The shelter in the area is very high kill so they rescue from there. Unfortunately I don't have money to donate for his care. 

Ya I doubt the guy would even notice he was missing. I'm debating if I should put the note there. Bf wants me to forget about it, no note, stop feeding him etc. since it isn't our problem. He is such a sweet boy though I can't stop thinking about him. I don't want to bring him in either since he is always in the fields and stuff. 

I will at least leave the note probably. Maybe it will scare the daughter.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Another thing is that he is very clean and his teeth are good so they must be taking care of him somewhat. That or cause he is so young and only had him a few months.


----------



## SirBenedictOfKelso (Aug 29, 2012)

I honestly think you should leave the cat be. He's not looking too bad from the pictures and he does belong to someone else. They are entitled to bring the cat up however they want and unfortunately unless you can prove they are neglecting him, you have no case. Imagine having some stranger tell you how to look after your animals?

I think you should mind your own business and the only exception would be if the cat looked at all sick or neglected.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

SirBenedictOfKelso said:


> I honestly think you should leave the cat be. He's not looking too bad from the pictures and he does belong to someone else. They are entitled to bring the cat up however they want and unfortunately unless you can prove they are neglecting him, you have no case. Imagine having some stranger tell you how to look after your animals?
> 
> I think you should mind your own business and the only exception would be if the cat looked at all sick or neglected.


That's what my bf says to do. I am going to stop feeding him and if he starts to look sickly then I will say something. I tore up the note... It will probably just make matters worse. If the cat gets hit and killed its sad but not my problem. I have seen a few more outside cats in the area lately too. I'm not going to worry about all of them.

From now on I am going to worry about my own and that's it. Clearly I can't change the world so I will stop trying.


----------



## SirBenedictOfKelso (Aug 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, majority of the time you won't be able to change someones way of thinking to be the same as yours. My three cats are indoor only and this is for not only their safety but also the safety of the wildlife in my area. 

My mum however has two cats and had two dogs. Recently, both dogs died, one from what the vets suspect was poisoning and the other from a paralysis tick. My mum was crushed but still let's her cats outside. Her one and only reason for this is that she doesn't want a litter box in the house. I have tried and tried to explain the benefits of keeping her cats inside but she will not change her ways. I have no doubt she loves her animals and I also know they are not neglected but that doesn't change my opinion. 

Don't give up on changing everything, I just think this particular battle is best put on the shelf. Oh and if I were you, I'd keep feeding him and loving him. He probably loves your attention!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing."
-Edmund Burke

I'm not calling you evil by any stretch, or even your neighbors... but the point is, if we all decide to stop trying to make things better, it's certain nothing will get better. Maybe you can't make a difference in this situation, but maybe you can in another. Chin up, maybe nothing will happen to him, and if he gets ragged looking, at least you can report them...


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know what to suggest. I live in a neighborhood where there is a colony of "neighborhood cats" who seem perfectly healthy and happy to be where they are. I can see them from my kitchen window every day. When I go for walks I see a few other outside cats who obviously belong to the house they are sitting in front of... or one would assume since they have collars and tags on but they must be outside cats or indoor outdoor cats. 

I tried to have indoor outdoor cats before, years ago, and it never ended well. That's why I don't let mine outside, but a lot of people still keep them outside or let them go in and out. Are you okay with just continuing to feed him? Ask if he's had his shots. He's probably fine as far as diseases go. 


My cat got out by accident a few weeks ago, was gone for a week, and came home very shaken but otherwise unscathed. I was like you, worried that she may have picked up some dreadful disease while she was out. Took her to the vet and he seemed a little amused by me. And by her, she was obviously fine, just walking around like she was the queen of the exam room, meowing like what is wrong with you people, just take me home and give me some more food!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

minikin44 said:


> "All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing."
> -Edmund Burke
> 
> I'm not calling you evil by any stretch, or even your neighbors... but the point is, if we all decide to stop trying to make things better, it's certain nothing will get better. Maybe you can't make a difference in this situation, but maybe you can in another. Chin up, maybe nothing will happen to him, and if he gets ragged looking, at least you can report them...


It just feels like an endless cycle... if he goes "missing" chances are they will get another cat and it will happen again. If he starts to look ragged or I find him out all winter he will be going to a rescue.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ugh I hadn't even thought about them getting another cat  There really should be requirements for pet ownership  such as a brain, compassion, and common sense


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

minikin44 said:


> Ugh I hadn't even thought about them getting another cat  There really should be requirements for pet ownership  such as a brain, compassion, and common sense


Agreed! :x


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

you said the guy lets the kitty out for a couple of hours a day.have you seen the guy out lately?if not maybe ther is something wrong with the man[sick maybe]or maybe out of town.i think maybe something mite be wrong


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

bless his heart!!!!! continue doing what you are doing for him.he is neglected and probably abused.it takes a big heart and a good person to do what you are doing for him.if this keeps up you can call the humane soc.on them if he is abused.but wher i am from if you do that then no telling wher he will end up


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I actually haven't seen him since last week. I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I still haven't seen the man or daughter yet... he seems really anti social... I don't think he is sick... his daughter lives with him and I am pretty sure it's her cat more than his. The guy is just a jerk, I got that impression when I met him the first time. When I said I had 3 cats he gave me a dirty look and said he just has the one. I doubt he even likes cats but his daughter most likely just brought him home. Maybe she is keeping him inside now that it's getting colder? Who knows but I will keep an eye out still.


----------

